# November Flounder update Part 2 - Rockport



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*11/27/2018*
I took my Dad and friend Tony on a scouting trip tonight, ahead of Friday night's opening of gigging season. Flounder gigging season is currently closed for the month of November, but the rod/reel limit is 2 fish this month. We brought our fishing rods along to try and fool a few flounder with lures in front of the lights. Conditions were perfect, with dead calm winds and low tide levels.

Flounder numbers were much better than I saw last week, with abundant fish in some areas, and dead-zones in other locations. We saw approximately 25 keeper flounder in 3 hours of looking around, with most fish in the 20-23" range, and a few whoppers in the 25-28" range. December prospects are looking better every day, and tonight was a strong sign that the run will be productive, especially on nights with lower tides and ideal weather. The fish tonight were mostly buried on hard sand and mud bottom near deeper drop-offs. Out of 25 keepers that we tried to catch in front of the lights, only 4 bit the lures. We ended with 4 flounder in the 20-24" range on lures, with white curly tail grubs and gulp new penny shrimp working best. Sheepshead and drum were plentiful on the flats, and we gigged several. They will make for lots fast paced of "bonus fish" opportunities in the next few months.

*Upcoming open dates:*
*November: 30 (season opens at midnight)
December: completely booked
January: 1-19, 21-31
February: 1-8, 10-15, 17-28
March: 1-5, 8-29, 31
April: 1-20, 22-25, 27-30*

Price: $450 for 2 people, $100 each additional person, up to 6 people

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, TX
 nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053


----------

